# RB #1450 Lafayette Jar on ebay



## Mike O (Apr 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180492647366&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

 Just listed this jar on Sunday, Thought I would put it out here for the Jar people. It is a Lafayette profile jar red book #1450


----------

